# Another before & after pic.



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2014)

One of my favorites. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks like I forgot I pictured this in here allready? Double post I guess. LEON.


----------



## Topusmc (Dec 14, 2014)

That really looks great!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 14, 2014)

THANKS. LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 23, 2014)

Leon, did you build yours or buy it?


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 23, 2014)

Built it. With tube & copper got well over $600.00 into it. LEON.


----------

